# Wheelers 4 Wishes 13th Annual Toy Run - Dec. 14th



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

It's that time of year again! The Wheelers 4 Wishes group is hosting the 13th annual Christmas toy drive. This event is in conjunction with the Toy Run benefitting the Bay Area USMC Toys for Tots.
Click here to sign up!

*Date: * Saturday, December 14, 2013

*Place: * Pasadena Rodeo/Fairgrounds, 7902 Fairmont Pkwy, Pasadena, TX 77507
(Click for directions)

*Time: * 9 AM - DARK

*Entry:* One new unwrapped toy OR $10 donation per adult is required to enter the event. Kids 12 and under are free.

We are also collecting non-perishable food items and/or clothing to donate to The Mission of Yahweh. It's not required, but appreciated greatly.

*Activities include:*

Car Crush
4x4 Raffle
Motorcycle Raffle
VW car show
4x4 Show'n'Shine
Silent Auction
Food vendors
Live music

*LOTS of kids activities! *

Facepainting
Moonwalks
Santa and Elves
Train Rides
Much More!

All the money collected will be used to purchase toys for children in need at Christmas. The food items collected will be donated to The Mission of Yahweh. So come out and join us for a fun filled day! 

Wheelers 4 Wishes website--> Welcome to Wheelers 4 Wishes.org
Toys for Tots Toy Run website --> Toy Run Comittee 
USMC Toys for Tots website --> Home Page
Mission of Yahweh website --> The Mission of Yahweh | A Homeless Shelter for Women and Children

---------- Post added at 11:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 PM ----------

We have a ATV/UTV category in the show this year. If you are in the Houston area, come join us for a good time and help kids for Christmas!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Bump! I need some ATV and UTV peeps to sign up!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Bump!!!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Bump again. Calling all Houston area folks. Come out and join us for a great cause. Less than 2 weeks away.


----------

